# apache child crashes if apache is startd via init.d file

## toralf

The logfiles of an apache2 running within an unstable x86 user mode linux image gave lot of lines like :

```
==> /var/log/apache2/error_log <==

[Sat Jan 12 21:46:02.322992 2013] [core:notice] [pid 5222:tid 1078716160] AH00052: child pid 5362 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

```

If I start the apache2 however at the command line using the (same ??) parameters :

```
apache2 ${APACHE2_OPTS} -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start
```

it runs fine.

And it does not help to comment out the "start-stop-daemon --start -- " in front of the apache start command within the init.d file ...

And FWIW at the sibling system (but stable x86) this issue doesn't appear. The main differences are x86 versus ~x86 (+ gcc 4.7.2 and glibc-2.17)

 :Question: 

----------

## slis

Please set 

```

LogLevel debug

```

and then see what will show in logs.

Also, maybe you should see what revdep-rebuild -p will do? 

Maybe emerge apache php?

----------

## toralf

revdep doesn't help I fear. And the debug shows for this command

```
wget --tries=2 --no-check-certificate http://n22unst4/
```

nothing more than before :

```
==> /var/log/apache2/error_log <==

[Mon Jan 14 19:09:20.760801 2013] [authz_core:debug] [pid 1829:tid 1238428480] mod_authz_core.c(802): [client 192.168.0.254:58474] AH01626: authorization result of Require all granted: granted

[Mon Jan 14 19:09:20.763810 2013] [authz_core:debug] [pid 1829:tid 1238428480] mod_authz_core.c(802): [client 192.168.0.254:58474] AH01626: authorization result of <RequireAny>: granted

==> /var/log/apache2/access_log <==

192.168.0.254 - - [14/Jan/2013:19:09:20 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 44

==> /var/log/apache2/error_log <==

[Mon Jan 14 19:09:21.135487 2013] [core:notice] [pid 1018:tid 1078716160] AH00052: child pid 1829 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)

```

----------

